

Quartz: "How the Internet is making us poor." - SCAQTony
http://qz.com/67323/how-the-internet-made-us-poor/

======
SCAQTony
This quote from Marc Andreessen says it all “The spread of computers and the
Internet will put jobs in two categories,” said Andreessen. “People who tell
computers what to do, and people who are told by computers what to do.” It’s a
glib remark—but increasingly true.

~~~
gabestein
What about when we start needing fewer people to tell the computers what to
do? This is already happening with automated testing and QA, self-reproducing
code, etc. Someone mused in response to the XKCD StackSort comic that you
could probably build anything just by putting together random code on
StackOverflow and integration testing the results. What happens to the 'tell
the computers' jobs then?

I ask myself: As technologists, do we have an obligation to understand the
ramifications - macroeconomic, sociological and personal - of our work's
disruption?

